# VZW google wallet



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is there a way to get Google wallet working? without root? or an alternative (Paypal)?

THX


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Definitely not without root.
But with root I would imagine just changing your Build.prop to match that of a, lets say, Sprint S3 would work... Not positive though.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

isn't Verizon planning something to compete with Gwallet?


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> isn't Verizon planning something to compete with Gwallet?


I'm not sure about any alternatives really... I'm sure they are planning something though.

Not to pry but is there a reason you don't want to root?


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i like rooting.. but i also like to play with my new phone for a while. lol


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

i just got my s3 today and for the time being its kind of fun to have touch wiz. I did like my aosp Thunderbolt tho


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

well you can root AND keep touchwhiz.
as a matter of fact there are no non-touchwhiz alternatives right now.








but i suppose i see your point.

personally i can't stand VZW's bloatware and the idea of them replacing the boot animation so I'm rooting right away.


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

elliott35 said:


> isn't Verizon planning something to compete with Gwallet?


That they are

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dbow32 (Jul 14, 2011)

On the root or not to root question, I've been rooting my phones since the Droid Incredible. My last phone was the T-bolt. I found it really cool but for some reason after about a month or so, the roms just start to degrade. It got to the point with my T-bolt that I just wanted to go back to a stock phone. In fact the only reason I kept it rooted was because I use wifi tether so I can use my HTC Flyer to surf and watch movies. I never found a custom rom that didn't end up having more and more issues. Now I know that even OTA's have their problems. But I can honestly say that every rom I tried (a lot of BAMF) had too many bugs. It's fun, but after a while I just wanted my phone to work. I'm still on the fence with my S3. I downloaded the Foxfi app yesterday and I'm running it today to see how it works. If VZW finds out i'm using it and charges me, I'll root. I've been running wifi tether on my T-bolt for a long time without any issues.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Dbow32 said:


> On the root or not to root question, I've been rooting my phones since the Droid Incredible. My last phone was the T-bolt. I found it really cool but for some reason after about a month or so, the roms just start to degrade. It got to the point with my T-bolt that I just wanted to go back to a stock phone. In fact the only reason I kept it rooted was because I use wifi tether so I can use my HTC Flyer to surf and watch movies. I never found a custom rom that didn't end up having more and more issues. Now I know that even OTA's have their problems. But I can honestly say that every rom I tried (a lot of BAMF) had too many bugs. It's fun, but after a while I just wanted my phone to work. I'm still on the fence with my S3. I downloaded the Foxfi app yesterday and I'm running it today to see how it works. If VZW finds out i'm using it and charges me, I'll root. I've been running wifi tether on my T-bolt for a long time without any issues.


couldn't have said it better...


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Dbow32 said:


> On the root or not to root question, I've been rooting my phones since the Droid Incredible. My last phone was the T-bolt. I found it really cool but for some reason after about a month or so, the roms just start to degrade. It got to the point with my T-bolt that I just wanted to go back to a stock phone. In fact the only reason I kept it rooted was because I use wifi tether so I can use my HTC Flyer to surf and watch movies. I never found a custom rom that didn't end up having more and more issues. Now I know that even OTA's have their problems. But I can honestly say that every rom I tried (a lot of BAMF) had too many bugs. It's fun, but after a while I just wanted my phone to work. I'm still on the fence with my S3. I downloaded the Foxfi app yesterday and I'm running it today to see how it works. If VZW finds out i'm using it and charges me, I'll root. I've been running wifi tether on my T-bolt for a long time without any issues.


Root does not hide your activities from the carrier (as far as I know?). So using Foxfi carries the same probabilities of getting found out. I choose to just not give a F***, and haven't been charged/found out to this day. Currently using foxfi until a root method that can be used in linux is viable. So far nobody has done it with heimdall yet. So I don't exactly know how to go about it. Coming from a rooted and rom'ed thunderbolt.

Edit: grammar


----------

